# Message to DNR: Clean the Outhouses!



## Rex (Apr 2, 2004)

An open message to the DNR's Forestry Division: It's time to clean and pump out the outhouses in the rustic campgrounds! I spent the week at on of the Manistee River campgrounds and the vault toilets were nearly overflowing and fly infested. It's obvious that they have not been pumped or cleaned in over a year.

It seems to me that when the Forestry Division assumed the responsibility of these campgrounds their first concern would have been maintenance. Well, its rather clear that the ball has been dropped regarding this issue. And a major concern other than comfort is the health impact of these filthy facilities. 

I'm wondering if this is a problem with most other rustic campgrounds?


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

Fish camp at Eric's bridge had everyone always bringing one bag of lime to dump down every week. There were 5-6 cans of air freshner too, but it didnt help.


----------



## micwtx (May 15, 2012)

The 10 campgrounds managed by Recreation Resource Management as concessionaires for the Forest Service does not have that problem. As concessionaires they have the responsiblity to make sure the "outhouses" and the rest of the campground are kept clean and neat. They place Camp Hosts in most of their larger camps, but the Hosts are usually responsible for smaller camps too that they visit 2-3 times per week for cleaning etc. Sounds like DNR needs to get Recreation Resource Management as concessionaires at more of their campgrounds!


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Are you sure these were DNR managed campgrounds? Or were they Federal Forest campgrounds?


----------



## Rex (Apr 2, 2004)

CCC campground is DNR Forestry Div.


----------

